# Any of you girls ever fish Lake Gaston?



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If so, could you recommend a guide for bass fishing[large mouth]. Ain't got a clue for one. Thanks much in advance. wdbrand


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have been fishing Lake Gaston regularly for most of my life. I have family with houses up there. We mostly fish for stripers now but we occasionly target Bass. But I have never used a guide up there so I cant be of much help with that. I do know there are a couple of places where you can drag some shad to pull up some really big bass in the summer.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Do a Search*

For a guide service on Lake Gaston, Search around they have guides everywhere ......... Like 
Lake Gaston Guide Service, ect...... Bass Fishing Lake Gaston ect... A real man would only think of these things though!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Did that seach*

before I posted. Now I don't quite know what you were implying, so I'll let it go. wdbrand.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Trying to help*



wdbrand said:


> before I posted. Now I don't quite know what you were implying, so I'll let it go. wdbrand.


 Information= Google search=
Guide Service Lake Gaston = All the guides you want on your adventure. Implications = I hope yu find what your looking for GIRLY! with a


----------

